# I thought he put one on



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

So, we had a rough couple of days with arguing... .and then last night we go to bed and start to have some great make up sex. Ds wakes up, I roll over (to the side carred crib) and nurse him back to sleep. I hear dh rumaging through the bedside basket is... I assume looking for a condom. After ds is back asleep I rol back over to dh and we dtd. When he pulls out he hands me his tee-shirt to "clean up" the drips. It was THEN that I realized he hadn't had a condom on







:

I am pretty regular and due to ovulate on Friday. I guess I will be doing a 2ww myself! I do want another baby, however, ds is only 13 months old... and I am not in the shape I would like to be in yet to again carry a child for 10 months.....


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

lol... so my hubby isn't the only who gives the closest piece of fabric, be that a shirt, shorts or possibly even a towel, and advises cleaning up the drips?!?!

I'm sorry, I know this isn't in line with your post, but I was starting to believe I was the only one from whom the "goo" leaked out! LOL...


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
lol... so my hubby isn't the only who gives the closest piece of fabric, be that a shirt, shorts or possibly even a towel, and advises cleaning up the drips?!?!

I'm sorry, I know this isn't in line with your post, but I was starting to believe I was the only one from whom the "goo" leaked out! LOL...









It happens to everybody. The majority of the sperm get into the fertile mucous who are going to and the rest (including the rest of the semen) come back out. It doesn't just all stay in there.







My DBF hands me a hand towel after, or some paper towel. I have a friend who said that in the 70's he had a G/F who would put a tampon in. I can't see that- they're SO absorbant- I'd worry it wouldn't come out again... unless she was already on her period.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, be glad you get help with the "aftermath"! I usually get a chuckle and the comment "HAHA, the wetspot is gonna be on YOUR side tonight!" Unless I can time/move things JUST right, it's everywhere! And it's almost always a situation that I can't reach anything to help with the drippage. What a comedian my DH is!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahhh yes. I affectionately call my husband the sprinkler because after about 7 years of pull out as our only method, he's doused everything from sheets to pillows to me to walls to dressers... shall I go on? But he is nice enough to toss me a towel.

HOWEVER, after our last pregnancy (before this planned one) he never ever just stayed in. He was very careful to pull out. But at least you two are looking forward to another pregnancy. Good luck, either way!!


----------



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

He handed you something? I've gotta get my own!







I usually just wear a pad for a while. TMI?


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

I too, wondered if my dh was the only one who handed me the nearest piece of clothing or stray piece of toilet paper.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Ha! If only I got handed something. After years of running down the hall naked looking for toilet paper I wised up and put babywipes next to the bed. Now Dh steals them before I have a chance to clean up...


----------



## Ryan's Princess (May 27, 2007)

LOVE this thread!! My DH will grab the nearest piece of clothing too! Sometimes I will get up and go to the bathroom to clean up. But since we're TTC my DH tells me to "stand on your head" as he is chuckling and getting up to go clean himself up, so usually I am still in bed for 20 to 30 mins later but being the nice DH he is he will have given me something to lay on so the bed doesnt get wet .. lol
Sorry momtosimon, looks like it kind of got hijacked







I hope things turn out the way you want them to during your 2ww.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mavournin* 
I wised up and put babywipes next to the bed.









: Baby wipes are a life saver around here too! There is now way I will sleep on a wet spot. So DH and I wipe off afterward with the box of wipes that I keep permanently on the night stand. He's even sweet enough to go get a couple if we dtd somewhere else. It takes a second and I feel so fresh afterward.


----------



## marquess78 (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL, i love this thread. my ex and i had this great joke about sponges. once, he hid one next to the bed and after we DTD he handed it to me.

i guess everyones DH grabs the closest piece of cloth.


----------



## ParisAnne (Jul 18, 2004)

I have to say I never get handed anything. I've never thought about it much. I've just always been in the habit of getting up and going to the bathroom afterwards to sit on the toilet.


----------



## Kelly1216 (Feb 26, 2004)

Meh, I am prone to UTI's, so I have to pee religiously after DTD to help prevent them. I wait to clean up until I get there.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

We used to keep a stack of washcloths specially reserved in the bedside drawer. Eh, now we both just make a dash for the bathroom. I may as well get up anyway since I know I'm gonna need a pantyliner for a while. My, my, what interesting personal information one can find oneself posting out into the ether...


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DH is good about going and getting some toilet paper, but not so good about putting the roll back in the bathroom. I usually find this out at 3 am when I wake up to pee and have to search for it!


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

This is hilarious.

I keep old prefolds in my nightstand. I have definately never been handed anything, except occasionally my underwear because we both like to put ours back on to sleep.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Had you guys agreed to use condoms?
Why didn't he? Just curious if he is ready to ttc???
You guys might want to get on the same page with this!









And yes, my dh grabs a t-shirt and hands it to me too!!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

See, I'm lucky enough to have a few minutes before the drippage starts, so I have DH hand me a pair of underwear. That's usually enough to stop a wet spot


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
DH is good about going and getting some toilet paper, but not so good about putting the roll back in the bathroom. I usually find this out at 3 am when I wake up to pee and have to search for it!









Sonja I officially know too much about you.







:


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 14, 2006)

I totally keep a container of babywipes in my bedside table







lol


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
Had you guys agreed to use condoms?
Why didn't he? Just curious if he is ready to ttc???
You guys might want to get on the same page with this!









And yes, my dh grabs a t-shirt and hands it to me too!!

We usually use a condom for the 10 days or so after my period and then dont worry about it after that. We are buying a house in the spring, so we have officially decided to wait until we are in the new house before we start TTC.

When I asked him about it later he said that he rummaged around for one but couldnt find it. I guess its not THAT important to him to wait.... he knows I don't care, we were waiting because thats what HE wqanted to do.

And btw.... So glad to know I have dripping sisters!









Maybe I should keep a stack of rags by the bedside, thats a good idea!


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GinaRae* 
Ahhh yes. I affectionately call my husband the sprinkler because after about 7 years of pull out as our only method, he's doused everything from sheets to pillows to me to walls to dressers... shall I go on? But he is nice enough to toss me a towel.









My God, could you *IMAGINE* if our Husbands were reading these!!!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula* 
Sonja I officially know too much about you.







:









See, now you would have known this if you came to playgroup more often.







:


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

OP? Do you know anything yet? Are you feeling pregnant? PMSish? Still dripping?







: LOL!

Man, this is almost as nerve wracking as my OWN 2ww!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I started 2 days ago. A week early. Which never happens. Never. SO, I wonder if this was one of those early miscarriages. I don't know how early those can happen, but this is so weird. Its HEAVY bleeding, very clotty.... Just odd. I am relieved I am not pregnant. I didn't realize how much I wanted to wait a few more months until I started and felt such relief. My ds is only 13 months and he is such a baby still!!! I would hate to have my milk dry up when he needs it so much right now.

Thanks for waiting with me!


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

: I'm glad that you got the outcome you were hoping for!


----------

